# Anyone done a desert viv before?



## SunSchein89 (Feb 28, 2010)

So I'm looking around the internet for good plants to put in a desert viv and I see plenty of desert plants, but not much information on keeping them with lizards or the kind of lighting necessary. I was wondering if any of you froggers out there, being the expert viv builders you are, could point me to a good source of information on keeping desert plants? I just want a few small, easy-to-care for plants to put in the collared lizard cage. Here's some pics for reference/just because people like pics in threads.









the cage... been meaning to mount the lights higher out of view, the tinfoil covers have just been temporary for the past couple weeks 









the lucky couple who live there, their colors are much more stunning in person; our male is almost entirely blue anymore









and the present that was left for us yesterday . That was the mrs. first ever clutch laid, so we're hoping at least some turn out fertile.

I'm looking to put a few tiny plants in that open area of sand on the right side. I just have one of those energy saver bulbs in the fixture above that spot now. I'm going to get a bulb suitable for growing plants soon, but want to figure out what kind of wattage I need to be looking at before buying anything. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

There are a few grasses and smooth cacti that I used in my gila tanks and kim. rock monitor tanks back when I had them. I used the 10.0 uvb bulbs back then and the lizards and plants did fine with them. If you are using heat mats and spotlights for heat dont put them above or below the plants.
I will foward the info on the plants and where to get them if I can find it.
Michael


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I did a search and came up with 4 threads pertaining to your question. Have a look-see...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/44188-natural-desert-vivarium-lighting.html?highlight=desert

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37169-rare-arid-desert-plants.html?highlight=desert

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ut-there-desert-vivaria.html?highlight=desert

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/15675-air-plants-desert-viv.html?highlight=desert


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

As far as lighting, either power compacts, T5s, or metal halide would work. Obviously the more light intensity the better in a desert tank, so 5000-6500k halides would be hard to beat. The cool thing about doing naturalistic desert terrariums is that it isn't done too often, so it's kinda an untapped hobby.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Not a great picture but this is one I did a number of years ago. It was pretty nice looking once it was established and in place. I really should do a good desert viv, being in south texas... I've got access to some amaizing desert stuff... I guess I'll just add that to the ever growing "to make" list...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/35591-desert-vivariums.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Julio said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/35591-desert-vivariums.html











Here the link to another later thread about that tank i did...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/37379-glowing-desert-viv-finished.html

Here are threads posted on geckosunlimited also, most of it is a repeat of the 2 DB threads but there may be extra tid bits there.
Desert vivaria? - Geckos Unlimited
Glowing Desert Viv Finished... - Geckos Unlimited

As for the tank itself I realized the lights and everything were heating up the 75gal above it to much and basically shut it down and never got a leo...but it just needs to be replanted and all the gadgets added that i also never got around to and it will be ready to go. The 75 is really hard to move, so i've just been putting it off...but once I get that done the Desert will get some attention


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Another note on those eggs , you may want to put them on vermiculite or perlite. They will do a heck of alot better then on moss as far as incubation.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, those are beautiful.
My female Collared died over the winter. Had her for years.
I still have her tank set up. Haven`t touched it since.

Maybe time to put something else in there.

John


----------

